# USC class registration/orientation



## Get Me Out of the Economy (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey there, 

Have those folks starting at USC grad this fall done class registration already? I assume you have probably, which worries me - I got in off the waitlist for screenwriting two weeks ago and since the initial frantic FedExing of deposit and acceptance (and their e-mail that they've received it), I haven't heard anything from them, apart from the occasional delightful and worrying crime incident report. Something about someone exposing himself on campus. Sounds like a blast. 

So, should I be more worried about not hearing from them or what? I feel better about asking you out there than e-mailing them about it because I assume they're swamped with work about now. I'm beginning to suspect that maybe they accepted me by some glorious mistake.  

Also, can those first year screenwriters give me a sense of what that first semester schedule look like? I assume we all have a pretty similar one? 

Ah, and lastly: the SCA orientation...I know they say mandatory but is it "mandatory"? Not that I don't love orientations, but after rearranging all things to make it possible to get USC for the first day of classes, it never occurred to me to check if orientation was earlier than that, and now I'm a big dummy with a plane ticket for Monday instead of the previous Thursday. Maybe I'm beyond the help of fancy book learnin' at this point, because I clearly have no practical skills at all. 

Alright, that's it. 

Thanks!

-R


----------



## Jayimess (Aug 2, 2009)

I'd try to make the orientation.  It's not as bad as you might think, and it's your first real chance to mingle with your classmates.  They have a flashy, self-congratulatory SCA orientation, which is moderately painful, but awe inspiring all the same, one of those things that make you wonder how the hell you got in.

I think there's some sort of mandatory safety seminar that you'll just have to reschedule as well, before you take Production 1.

More importantly, you break into major orientation afterwards, where you meet your fellow writing students, the chair, advisors, shoot, last year I was there, too, to answer questions.  The heads of First Pitch come, and the head of the mentorship program as well.  Some professors.  You play a fun game or two, with prizes.  

Then there's a short break and a barbecue where you mingle with the rest of the incoming students from all divisions.  

There's usually a screening that Friday night, but my first and second years, the old guard throws a mixer for the new, so that you can meet the rest of your writing family.      

A flight for Monday also means you'll be zonked in your first class, should you have one on Monday.

I wouldn't fret about registering for classes.  Your spots are yours.  Nobody but your classmates are vying for your classmates, and they do your schedule for you.


----------

